# Shipwrecked (SSAP part one)



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 24, 2010)

you are onboard the _Jenivere_, on the long voyage to Sargava. On deck is the captain, a stern man named Alizandru Kovack, The first mate Alton Devers, and the ships cook Rambar Terillo, the ships cook. Various other passengers are onboard the ship, The half-Elven Woman Aerys Mavato stays in her cabin except for meals, The gnome Gelik Aberwhinge, hailing from Magnimar, boasts to whoever will listen about past journeys and joke about anything that has his attention. The Varisian scholar Iena keeps to herself for the most part and is rarely seen on deck. The quiet man Ishrou spends most of his time on the ratlines, feeling the ocean wind in his face and hair. In the ships brig is a captive, a cleric named Jask Derindi, and the beautiful woman Sasha Nevah, always happy, is chatting with other members of the crew, those who notice her missing pinki finger never ask her about it.

[sblock=OOC]There, you guys can RP for a bit, when you guys are ready I'll start the interesting actiony stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit leaned against the railing as he often did, wide, blue eyes taking in the horizon. 

"Just think, soon we'll have a whole new batch of critters to study!" he said excitedly.

The large, blue-green lizard creature lying at his feet rolled its purple eyes and sighed. 

"Don't be like that, Ballie," the halfling nudged.

"I wish you wouldn't call me that," the eidolon muttered.

"I'm sorry. Baloguai. Oh! Look! The gnome's telling stories again!"

With that, Siquit raced off to catch the latest batch of Gelik Aberwhinge's boastful tales. Baloguai stretched, catlike for a moment for all his lizardly features, sighed, and sauntered off to follow his summoner.

((OOC: since I didn't know where any other PC's would place themselves, I left them off for now.))


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk stares at the sea, saying nothing. He draws the brim of his broad leather hat further to his face. He is so used that other shun him until they need him, that he doesn't even bother trying to be polite.

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 26, 2010)

*Katilla*

A tall, very slender, dark skinned woman is sat on a coil of rope listening to the Gnome, while casually looking round and observing on what the other people are doing. At her feet is a small cheetah,who appears to be sleeping. However, anyone looking closely will see he opens his eyes anytime somebody passes near them.

The gnome takes a break and Katilla, for that is the ladies name, takes the opportunity to check the sky and attempts to predicted the weather for the next five days. She has done this every day since she boarded the ship and so far she hadn't been wrong even once.

Sitting down once again and continuing to look round , Katilla spots Tusk, the half orc she became acquainted with while waiting for the ship, leaning against the rails. She waves a greeting and, if he looks like he would be interested, she indicates a seat next to her.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on _Survival_ (+10) = 20.

Speech colour is Cyan[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk waits for a moment, but then winks back and moves toward the female gnome. He will pet the cat, if it seems to like it. Finally sitting down (a bit awkward as he still has his bow and hammer fastened to his back) he speaks to the woman: "The other passengers look rather urban. What do you want to do at our destination? Maybe we can work together."

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit stops halfway to the gnome when he takes his break.

"Aw, now we went and missed it," he says. 

"However shall I live with the disappointment?" Baloguai mutters under his breath.

"Oh, but the folks that actually boarded in the Expanse are here!" Siquit says as he notices the half-orc moving toward the dark-skinned woman with the cheetah. Without waiting for whatever objection his eidolon might voice next, Siquit trundles over to the others.

"You know, I've been meaning to introduce myself ever since you two boarded," the halfling says with a smile. "I'm Siquit Inivie, and this is Baloguai," he adds, patting the flank of his brightly-colored eidolon as the lizard-like creature flops down to the deck behind him.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 27, 2010)

[sblock=WD]Katilla is an half-elf. The gnome is the NPC(?) telling the stories.[/sblock]
Katilla watches Tusk as he strokes her friend. Because she is there he tolerates the fuss. "He really likes being tickled behind his ears."[color] she says. Considering her next words carefully, she continues "Its not like I don't want to work with you. Its just that I'm meeting my mistress, eh Mentor." she corrects herself, remembering she is no longer an apprentice. "And I don't know what she has planned."

Before the half orc can answer, a couple of other passengers approach and introduce themselves. Addressing the newcomers, Katilla says. "Hello Siquit, Baloguai. I'm Katilla, the cats called Shere Khan and my friend here is called Tusk."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

ooc: Has Siquit covered his forehead/the glowing rune that appears as long as the eidolon is summoned? This will affect Tusk's reaction.


----------



## jkason (Aug 27, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



ghostcat said:


> [Addressing the newcomers, Katilla says. "Hello Siquit, Baloguai. I'm Katilla, the cats called Shere Khan and my friend here is called Tusk."




"Pleasure to meet you all," Siquit says. Baloguai merely nods his head to acknowledge the introduction.



Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Has Siquit covered his forehead/the glowing rune that appears as long as the eidolon is summoned? This will affect Tusk's reaction.




((OOC: Siquit has messy hair that may partially obscure it, but he does nothing to intentionally hide the rune, so I think it's safe to assume it's visible, though how much of its glow one would see in full daylight, I'm not sure.))


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2010)

A young human arrives at the docks and seems lost as the looks to all the ships present, then refers to a piece of parchment in his hand. he carries a cane of sorts in the other as he walks around, his simple robes and mostly empty back pack being his only signs of needing travel. he looks to one ship and approaches the gangplank, converses with the first mate and boards. he greets the captain is shown which way are the berths. as soon as the young lad is gone from sight, the captain rolls his eyes and shakes his head.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 31, 2010)

*Jarnell*

The thin, leather-clad half-elf has kept mostly to himself since the ship docked in Ilizmagorti. He seemed watchful but polite at meals. Finally he asks the monk for permission to join him at his meal, "may I sit with you fellow traveler, tell me of your home?" in a friendly voice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2010)

"please do, thank you. Home is . . . " He points his fork in mid bight toward the port they just left and says, "that way. we just left it." Gravy clad meat on the end of his fork dissappears into his mouth as the fork is put back to its original purpose, eating. "and you?"


----------



## HandofMystra (Sep 3, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> "please do, thank you. Home is . . . " He points his fork in mid bight toward the port they just left and says, "that way. we just left it." Gravy clad meat on the end of his fork dissappears into his mouth as the fork is put back to its original purpose, eating. "and you?"



 "I am ... Jack. It sometimes seems that we half-breeds are not from anywhere. You seem to favor the food here more than others; at least this is not the soup." The half-elf has searching eyes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2010)

"Home is, for any one, where the heart is. This ship could just as easily become your home as a city does for me."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"What were you doing at the expanse? You don't look like the ones I would expect there. Did you hide there from someone?."
Tusk asks the halfling summoner.

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



Walking Dad said:


> *Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14
> 
> "What were you doing at the expanse? You don't look like the ones I would expect there. Did you hide there from someone?."
> Tusk asks the halfling summoner.




"Oh, heavens no," the halfling says with a smile. "I'm always looking for new bioforms that might help Baloguai," he says. The eidolon merely rolls his eyes and sighs. "I'm hoping to find some wonderful exotic forms out in the expanse. What brings you?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"I used to be a tracker and guide there. Figured I could possibly get better payment somewhere else. New bioforms?"
Tusk asks the halfling summoner back after explaining himself.

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 20, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Tracking is quite helpful. I'm sure you'll get lots of work," Siquit says. 

"See, Baloguai here is an eidolon, which makes him a bit ... malleable. I find it's easier to access that part of his nature if I have a nice, clear picture of what it is we're trying to shape. So I try to find as many different animals and magical beasts and all that so I have reference for the next time Baloguai enters an evolutionary cycle."


----------



## HandofMystra (Sep 20, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Home is, for any one, where the heart is. This ship could just as easily become your home as a city does for me."



r maximx give me no reassurance. Would that I cold better emulate the goddess Calistria with her ability to survive and sting again.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 20, 2010)

Iena comes out onto the deck, immediately the cpatain rushes over to her and asks if everything is alright, to which she replies It's fine. I just need some air. she says before walking to the edge of the ship and looking west toward the setting sun.

[sblock=OOC]I found this picture online, top row from left to right is the gnome from magnimar, and sasha, bottom row from left is Aerys, jask, and Ishrou, just to give you an idea of how they look.







[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 21, 2010)

Katilla's ears prick up at the mention of new bioforms. Joining in the conversation she says "So did you find anything interesting Siquit"


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



ghostcat said:


> Katilla's ears prick up at the mention of new bioforms. Joining in the conversation she says "So did you find anything interesting Siquit"




The halfling's disappointment is clear.

"I thought I'd found some very interesting poisons that might make for a good stinger at my last port, but that didn't work out how I'd hoped," he says with a cryptic look to his eidolon.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 23, 2010)

"That is disappointing. I'm always interested to hear about new bioforms. Are you intending to go looking around once we arrive at Sargava. If so, I may be able to give you some pointers." Katilla says.


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



ghostcat said:


> "That is disappointing. I'm always interested to hear about new bioforms. Are you intending to go looking around once we arrive at Sargava. If so, I may be able to give you some pointers." Katilla says.




"Excellent!" the halfling responds excitedly. "Are you a tracker and guide like Tusk, then?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"We should looking together. Best to explore a new surrounding in a group."
Tusk suggests. Maybe he can earn some mones soon.

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 24, 2010)

jkason said:


> "Excellent!" the halfling responds excitedly. "Are you a tracker and guide like Tusk, then?"




"No. I'm a priestess of nature and have been travelling around the Mwangi Expanse since I was an infant. So I am well acquainted with the local flora and fauna. As i was telling Tusk, I am meeting my mentor in Sargava and I don't know what she has planed for us. However, we could pass the time until we land discussing the bioforms that we have encountered."


----------



## jkason (Sep 24, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



Walking Dad said:


> "We should looking together. Best to explore a new surrounding in a group."
> Tusk suggests. Maybe he can earn some mones soon.




"Oh, that would be excellent," Siquit says.



ghostcat said:


> "No. I'm a priestess of nature and have been travelling around the Mwangi Expanse since I was an infant. So I am well acquainted with the local flora and fauna. As i was telling Tusk, I am meeting my mentor in Sargava and I don't know what she has planed for us. However, we could pass the time until we land discussing the bioforms that we have encountered."




Siquit's eyes widen at the prospect; Baloguai snorts and rolls his violet eyes. Then the halfling launches into a rambling recounting of the various anatomical oddities he's encountered in his wanderings, often pointing to Baloguai when a particular creature's features are somewhere upon the eidolon.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 26, 2010)

Katilla listens intently to Siquit's stories. Making mental notes of the salient features. When its her turn, she describes some of the lifeforms that she has encountered. This includes an Assassin's Vine, various types of giant insects and snakes. The highlight was when her mistress introduced her to a Treant.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2010)

Fredrick becomes still and silent as the two are having their conversation of 'things encountered'...absorbing all that is said as if being processed , cataloged and shelved for future use.


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 1, 2010)

*Jack flits in*

The leather-clad cleric drifts away from where was sitting and starts paying attention to the "bioform" conversation. Twice he moves forward and opens his, as if to speak, but fades back. The observant among the group will remember that Jack is often seen "taking the air" when others are out conversing. He listens much and speaks little.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 2, 2010)

Seeing "Jack" hovering on the edge of the group, Katilla smiles at him, waves at a vacant bit of deck and says "Hi I'm Katilla. What's your name? Take a seat and join us."


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 4, 2010)

The young half-elf gracefully leans against the side of the ship. "I am Jack, how has this voyage been for you so far?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Norma. The food is pretty decent. What will you do, once we have arrived?"
Tusk asks. You can never have enough acquaintances... or possible customers.

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 5, 2010)

HandofMystra said:


> The young half-elf gracefully leans against the side of the ship. "I am Jack, how has this voyage been for you so far?"



"Fine. There again, I only got on at the last stop, so I haven't had chance to get bored yet."


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 5, 2010)

"When I get bored, I try to walk with my goddess and enter a trance like my elven forebearers. And practice with her toy. " He says pulling out his whip and trying to crack it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2010)

The monk continues to eat, but in silence while he contemplates the trance the elf priest mentioned


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

*OOC:*


Is Gandalf still here? I would be ready for the next scene...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm Back!

The ships cook comes on deck, "It is time for dinner, everyone!" before leading everyone into the dining room. The usually cheery Sasha says Does this food taste funny to you? before falling over unconscious.

[sblock=OOC]Everyone make a fortitude save, also if you could remind me where your characters are from as well that would be great![/sblock]


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 7, 2010)

Jack turns to Katilla,  Maybe the food will improve, it has a funny tang but at least it tastes like something, for once . He clutches his throat








*OOC:*


I assume this is a fort save for poison. Jarnell boarded in Mediogalti. Auspicious first roll!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Food... poisoned..."
Tusk manages to say before he falls face down on the table.

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

Bordered at the Mwangi Expanse. Same harbor as the druid.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2010)

After a long time after lunch, Brother Friedrich hears the call for dinner. noticing the change of the angle of the sun he realizes he was such a very deep concentration of thought, that it is now dinner time.

Heading down to the mess He takers a seat listening to the banter about the funny taste of the food. He attributes it to common seaborne food problems and eats in silence as he had always done in the monastery.

suddenly the taste of the 'Strange twang' becomes over powering . .


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit rushes down to the dining hall when dinner's called. He tries to offer some of his meal to Baloguai, but the eidolon merely huffs and lays on the floor.

"Oh, yes, you don't eat," the halfling says as he chews. "You just have all those teeth, it seems such a shame."

As the others begin falling over, Siquit grows still. "Mine tastes fine, I have to say, but maybe I should stop for now," he says, pushing his plate away and moving to check on the others.









*OOC:*


Siquit boarded in Mediogalti, and took spider vine poison immunity as part of his trait bonus for that. Of course, the natural 20 makes the type of poison a bit moot for now, thankfully.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2010)

Katilla goes down the dinning room with the others. Seated next to Jack, she has just taken a bite of her food when he commented that it tasted funny and keeled over. Fortunately she had not yet swallowed and manages to spit the food out. She then waits anxiously to see if she had avoided the effects.

[sblock=OOC]1. Not sure if 16 is enough to save.
2. Would she have been allowed to take her companion to dinner?
3. Katilla joined in the Mwangi Expanse.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2010)

ps, brother fred then is from Senghor in the Mwangi Expanse.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 8, 2010)

[sblock=GhostCat and Jkason]
I am going to pull a deus ex machina here to keep the adventure moving along, you all need to end up shipwrecked, all you can remember for now is the ship suddenly lurched off to the side soon after everyone ate the spoisoned food, you two were thrown against the side of the ship and knocked unconscious for a short time.

Now for the regularly scheduled programming:

You wake up on the shore of the beach, the tide lapping at your toes, Siquit, you suddenly feel a sharp prick on your toe -1 Damage and you are brought fully to reality, you look behind you and see a small scorpion like creature, three of them, right behind you. your gear lies some five feet to the side, and The other PCs are lying there still, with Aerys, Gelick, Jask, Ishrou and Sasha unmoving as well.

Ghostcat and Jkason your PCs are both sickened[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2010)

what about fred?


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Now I meant to find someone like you, but not quite like this," Siquit says to himself as he sees the scorpions. "I'd ask you to play with Baloguai, but he's run off and it always takes awhile to get his attention. So how about a little rodent friend?"

Even as he says it, the air shimmers and an oversized, slightly luminescent rat materializes, hissing at and attacking the closest of the scorpion creatures. 

(attack roll to follow)

[sblock=OOC]Using Siquit's summon monster ability to summon a celestial dire rat. Then he'll try to move to his equipment and grab his dagger.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What about Shere Khan[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 9, 2010)

Katilla comes too and finds herself on a beach. Before she can find out any more she feels bile rising in her throat. Staggering to waters edge, she is violently sick. After which she starts to feel better, although still not on top form. Her memory comes flooding back and she realises that the last thing she remembers is being in the dinning room of the ship. She starts to look round and take stock of her new situation but can't see Shere Khan. Not sure if its safe to make a noise, she refrains for calling him.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Shere-Khan is there, as are any other animal companions/familiars, Also Brother Fred wake up and are sickened as well, Jarnell will wake up next turn, so you know you are not forgotten.[/sblock]

The scorpions scuttle back at the sign of movement, tails curling above their heads, ready to sting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2010)

ooc: do we wake with the others, when we do wake up?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 11, 2010)

ooc: you wake up at the beginning of the second round of combat, katilla got her gear and siquit attacked the scorpion and got his stuff, which is in a pile nearby.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2010)

With a stomach spasm that threatens to invert his stomach, The monk heaves out sea water untill all he can heave is air . .  oh the joy of dry heaves.

ooc: a little more to add here . . . 

"Hat jemand einen Haken des Wagens, die gerade über mich lief?" Brother Friedrich stands and heaves out some sort of substance that looks like it was food at one time. he stands unsteadily and looks about blearily, sees the scorpions and focuses on the bugs. he reaches instinctively for his hanbo . .  (does he find it? )

[sblock=translation]
Did any one catch the wagon that just ran over me?
[/sblock]


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 12, 2010)

Jarnell rolls over slowly and comes up on one elbow. He spits out a combination of sea water and foul poison. He looks around to see if others have been poisoned as well and notices the scorpions. He slides his hand down to his waist and notices that he still has his whip. He grabs it and  stands up.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 13, 2010)

Shere Khan comes bounding up the beach at about the same time as Katilla notices the scorpions that are attacking Siquit. Pondering how best to deal with the scorpions, Katilla moves over to her equipment, which she sees laying on the beach near where she woke up.

Quickly deciding that it was too late to try calming the scorpions and she doesn't wanting to waste her spells before knowing what's going on. So she grabs her sling and a bullet and takes a potshot at the left-hand scorpion.

[sblock=OOC]Move Action: Pick up sling
Standard Action: Sling shot.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


Waiting for Tusk to awake...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

OOC: sorry, I forgot to wake tusk up, he would wake up with Brother Fred.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 13/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk finally wakes up. Quickly he assesses the situation and starts to swing his giant hammer, striking soundly the ground next to a scorpion.

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=Apology]sorry, I forgot it was my turn [/sblock]

The three scorpions come back into the fighting, the one near tusk snapping its claw onto tusks arm before releasing it 2 Damage, the left most one is killed by Katilla's slingshot and the other one snaps with its claws, a piece of siquit's clothing is torn but no damage is taken.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 24, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> [sblock=Apology]sorry, I forgot it was my turn [/sblock]
> 
> The three scorpions come back into the fighting, the one near tusk snapping its claw onto tusks arm before releasing it 2 Damage, two of them converge on siquit and the rat, snapping with their claws but missing the rat, a piece of siquit's clothing is torn but no damage is taken.



[sblock=OOC]What happened about Katilla's slingshot?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Uhg." Tusk grunts before swinging his giant hammer again, striking soundly the ground next to a scorpion, again .

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit yelps as the scorpion nearly connects with him. 

"Now that's just not nice!" he says. As his rat tries to take another bite out of a scorpion, Siquit does his best to stab at it, as well.









*OOC:*


Would 5' steps put Siquit and the dire rat in a position to flank a scorpion? If so, they'll do that. I'll roll assume there is no flank, then you can just add the bonus if you decide they can do it.

EDIT: en roller doesn't have a d3 (damage base on Siquit's dagger), so I did d6 and figured you could divide the result in half?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, a five foot step would set you up to flank one, ghostcat, I think your slingshot might have killed one, I'm not sure, but I will update the post to include that.[/sblock]


----------



## HandofMystra (Oct 26, 2010)

The cleric smirks as he watches Tusk flail. He steps towards that melee and flicks his whip at the scorpion threatening Tusk.  How often are you stung, vermin?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2010)

Although she has just kill one of the scorpions, Katilla knows that she is not good enough with her sling to risk firing into melee. However, she believes that there are enough people attacking the scorpions and that she would only be in the way if she joined in. Instead she keeps watch for anything taking advantage of the kerfuffle to creep up on them.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 3, 2010)

Jarnells whip puts a small crack in the shell of one of the scorpions, Siquits dagger seriously wounding the scorpion, which again tries to snap unsuccessfully at Siquit, the scorpion attacking tusk moves to attack Jarnell and stings! 2 damage and make a fortitude save save against poison.


----------



## HandofMystra (Nov 3, 2010)

*OOC:*


I notice that a A whip deals no damage to any creature with an armor bonus of +1 or higher or a natural armor bonus of +3 or higher.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk tries to get into a flanking position and swings his mighty hammer again.

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

roll doesn't include flanking bonus.

Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit and his summoned ally take another set of swipes at the scorpion they're flanking.

((rolls to follow))


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]All of the scorpions are dead now, HoM, the nat AC was +2 on them, they are really just a pushover easy first encounter. The question now, the rest of this module involves being shipwrecked, no magic shop or any shop whatsoever, we can skip this and work something else out to include th whole module or we can leave you with no link to civilization for the time being. I know being shipwrecked kind of sucks and you only really need it to happen to you once in your lifetime, so if anyone is opposed speak up![/sblock]

Tusks hammer, smashes the scorpion with the massive hammer while siquit and his rat companion finish off the other scorpion.

once your heads fully clear you see a set of footsteps leading to and from each of the castaways as well as the water, farther in the cove is a large cliff to the left, calm greenish blue water, broken by rocks, upon one of which lies what is left of the _Jenivere_. Also Aerys rolls over and spits out a mouthful of water "Poisoned food! wait, where am I?" she asked, immediately getting up, reaching for her rapier when she scorpions, then seeing them dead she walks over to the pile of gear and retrieves it. she motions to the other castaways, "Are they OK?" she asks, not seeming to be too invested in the response.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2010)

"I know not where we are."

ooc: no probs on being shippwrtecked for me


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Now, that was a little bit of excitement, yes?" Siquit says, sheathing his dagger. He cocks his head to the summoned dire rat and nods. "Oh, yes, yes. Off with you." The creature dissapates as the halfling waves his hand. "Now, Baloguai! Bally! I'm sure you've had a nice long nap by now, so why don't you just come on back? ... Oh, well, fine. I'm sure I can make something with this sand..." The halfling begins moving sand about as the others talk, mumbling as he moves it. About a minute later, it's taken a vaguely quadruped shape, and as a rune flares to life on the halfling's forehead, the sand falls away to reveal the halfling's eidolon.

"You fell asleep at dinner," he says.

"Poison," Siquit answers, patting the lizard-like companion on the head. "Nothing much to be done about it."

The blue and green eidolon merely huffed and lay down in the sand.

"Now, why on earth would someone want to poison us all?" he asks the gathered company.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Why do you think we were the target? Perhaps they just want to get rid of possible witnesses. Who is missing? Shall we try to recover what we can from the Jenivere, or built some camp from which we can explore these place." Tusk asks as he cleans his hammer from the scorpion remains. He seems relative calm, not fearing being far from civilization. 

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk


Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2010)

Almost on the halfling's cue, the monk gives the retching of dry heaves , as the poison is still trying to work its way out of his body.

After a bit he stands and looks about. If there is flotsam about he will start to examine it, and  if it is wood, he will send it further up away from the surf. At the very least it can be burnt to keep warm or if large enough, siding or roofing for shelter.

All the while he makes a complete innovatory of what he has and does not have.

[ooc=to the dm] at the start of the scorpion fight, I had asked for an idea of what he had. I know that might be difficult to determine. I Really don't know how else to find out. If I were shipwrecked, that is what I would do first: Take an inventory of what i have.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 16, 2010)

[sblock=Gear]you have all the gear listed on your character sheets, as well as any other gear you might or might not find if you theoretically could possibly get to the shipwreck hint hint[/sblock]

The rest of the castaways, present are: Aerys Mavato (Female Half-Elf fighter from Port Peril), Gelik Aberwhinge (Male Gnome Bard from Magnimar), Ishrou (Male Human Fighterish from Bloodcove), Jask Derindi (Male Middle Aged Human Cleric of Nethys, currently shackled because he was accused of corruption and ilicit deals, he is from Corentyn), Sasha Nevah (Female Human Ranger)

Notably not present: First Mate Alton Devers, Captain Alizandru Kovack, Ieana, The rest of the crew


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

Tusk still waits for a reaction to his suggestion.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Katilla calls SK to her and carefully checks him over to make sure he is alright. Once she is happy that her companion is uninjured, she carefully checks her equipment before putting on her backpack.

Looking over at the others she sees people who she hasn't yet meet. "Hi I'm Katilla, a priestess of nature and this is my companion Shere Khan." she says to them before continuing "Well what now. I think we should follow Tusk's suggestion and check out the wreck. There might be clues as to how we got here."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2010)

"Should also we check down the beach for usable materials?" Asks the human who is normally quiet, "Perhaps two teams, one to over the ship and one to down of the beach. Wir werden ne Wasser, Unterkunft und Verpflegung Wir werden eine Unterkunft, Wasser und Essen brauchen. . "

[sblock=translation]We will need shelter, water and food[/sblock]

His words are moderately accented.


----------



## HandofMystra (Nov 16, 2010)

Jarnell moves around to check if any are wounded.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ...
> 
> [sblock=translation]We will need shelter, water and food[/sblock]
> 
> ...




[sblock=Real German]Wir werden eine Unterkunft, Wasser und Essen brauchen.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Fine, let's make teams. Who comes with me to the ship and who wants to check the beach." Tusk asks around. 

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk


Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2010)

"I think I would like to check the beach. There might be other survivors to be found as well."

(thanks WD, will send google translator the correction. BTW, what did the post above actually say? )


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ...
> (thanks WD, will send google translator the correction. BTW, what did the post above actually say? )



[sblock]
Wir werden ne Wasser, Unterkunft und Verpflegung

-> We will [no German word] water, shelter and nourishment.

So it was an unusual choice for 'food' and the verb was no actual word (it resembles most an informal form of 'no'.

[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 17, 2010)

Katilla say "Me and SK would normally prefer searching the beach. However, I really want to see if there are any clues as to what happened on the wreck. So I'll search the ship."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2010)

The monk nods to Katilla and then looks to the others for their decisions.


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie*

"Balogaui's a good swimmer, so we should probably help check for the wreck, I'd say," the halfling finally decides.

"Oh goody. Underwater fetch," the eidolon mutters.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 1, 2010)

OK, everyone please check in.

Those going to the ship make three DC 15 saves to climb over the precarious rocks, if you fail any you have a 50 foot fall and you are dunked in the water and you take 1d6 damage/turn from being smashed on rocks etc.


those of you staying on the beach, where do you search, there is a U shape in the cove, and on either side of the U is cliffs, and 100 feet back from the water a thick jungle begins.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2010)

first looking for any sign of fresh water exiting from the jungle.

second looking for a cave in those clifts that could be used as shelter.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 2, 2010)

OOC: Still here.

Katilla is going to take one look at the rocks and go back to join the beach crew. IC post later.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk moves. 

[sblock=ooc]

DC 15 saves are DC 15 climb checks?


Tusk


Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 2, 2010)

Katilla and Shere Khan move towards the wreck. However as they get close, it is obvious that in order to get there, they will have to scrabble over the rocks. Looking closely at the rocks, Katilla decides that there is not way that she can make it and reluctantly turns back. "Sorry boys. There's no way I can get over those rocks."

Katilla is just about to start walking back down the beach when she hears a shout followed by a splash. Looking back she sees that Tusk has fallen into the sea and is being smashed against the rocks. She desperately looks around for a way of rescuing him.

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that Tusk failed his first saving throw. If I'm wrong, let me know and I'll edit my post.

What is the swim DC, if Katilla decides to swim out to resue him?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


Question: the Mount evolution explicitly references using an eidolon as a combat mount. Does that mean he can still be ridden in non-combat situations? Baloguai has the Climb evolution, which means he gets the +8 racial for having a Climb speed and can take 10 on checks, auto-succeeding the rock climb. I just don't know if Siquit can ride his back or not. 

I would think he could. Combat mount status is significant because it means the rider can cast and attack et al without falling off. Just holding on tight while an Eidolon moves is something else. But if not, I'd just be having him fish Tusk out of the drink alone.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 2, 2010)

yes, tusk failed his save, you can ride the eidolon outside of combat by hanging on.
[sblock=OOC]damages and statuses: 2 damage from the rocks, climb checks are DC 15, swim checks anywhere near the rocks are DC 20 with the waves smashing against rocks

for beach searching:

you do not find much fresh water but there is a small stream, and there are plentiful caves, but they will be difficult to get to, maybe with a little rope a bridge could be created to get to them and you know that there was rope on the boat...[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2010)

Brother fredrick makes a mentasl note: get some rope from the ship later. that and some empty casks for water.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk begins to drown miserably... 

[sblock=ooc]

No luck. Does the adventure already assumes character deaths 


Tusk


Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Seeing Tusk's predicament, Siquit urges Baloguai toward the foundering half-orc. The aquatic eidolon catches up Tusk as Siquit says "Grab on, now. We can get you back to shore, then we'll check 'round the ship, maybe find some rope so we can help folk up the rocks."









*OOC:*


Taking 10  on swim is auto-success for Balogaui, so I'm assuming he can collect Tusk with minimal effort, then they'll head to the ship.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 3, 2010)

Katilla watches worriedly as Tusk is smashed against the rocks. She is just gathering her courage to try something, which she considers to be risky and dangerous, when Siquit's companion jumps in and expertly swims towards Tusk. Breathing a sigh of relief, Katilla waits to see what happens.


----------



## HandofMystra (Dec 3, 2010)

Jarnell, is at a loss for what to do. He can tend the sick, but his has always lived in cities. Clearly this new life on the run will require much learning. Hi is roused from his revelry as he sees Tusk flailing in the water and Baloguai swimming steadily to rescue him. He runs to where Baloguaileft entered the water. Here was a place where he could help.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

Brother Frederick hears a comotion in the water, And hoping for more survivors he turns, only to see the drama unfold befrore him distantly. he points and is aboutt ot exclaim something, but the words get arrested in mis formation as he see Tusk get saved from the punishing force of the waves upon the unyealding sharp rocks.

"As I feared. is dangerous to go to ship, Ja?" he asks no one in particular. He continues to watch just to see if his person might be found useful in some way.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 4, 2010)

yup, Balogaui can collect tusk with ease on the way to the ship and take him along, considering if he is willing to come along to the ship. 

The water and rocks are supposed to be deadly, not necessarily that deadly though, but it all worked out OK so far


When you arrive at the ship:

The ship is listing to port (left) and has a gaping hole in the side, also the back portion of it is missing entirely after having been smashed off by the rocks, inside you can hear a loud smashing noise, as if something was trying to get in/out of a jammed door.

[sblock=Rules for inside the ship]
DC 10 balance (I think it's acrobatics now) or fall prone due to the floor being at a 20 degree angle and very wet, otherwise everything is normal.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 4, 2010)

Seeing that Tusk is safe and heading toward the ship, Katilla decides that she can be more use exploring the beach. Accompanied by SK, she walks down the beach away from the wreck. Unless they spot anything, they will keep going until they reach the jungle. 

Katilla and SK will only go into the edge of the jungle such that they can still see the beach. They will try to walk along the edge, just inside the jungle but will back out if this is not possible.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Nature - Jungle) = +8[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2010)

BRother fred sees that the ship searching crew is now safe and he continues on his beach combing. (does eh see Katilla enter the jungle?)


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Floor's slick, watch your step," Baloguai warns Tusk as he helps the half-orc aboard ship. 

"I think someone's down below!" Siquit says with alarm. He directs Balogaui toward the sound...


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk thanks the strange creature and tries to stand on his feet on the deck.

[sblock=ooc]

How often do we have to roll? Every time we move?

Tusk

2 subdual.

Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]yes, Brother Fred can see Katilla enter the jungle but once she is in it he can't really tell where she is, on acrobatics, roll everytime you either take a move action or attack[/sblock]

[sblock=Ship People]
you enter in the hull of the ship, and you see the source of the commotion, a sea scorpion is slamming against a jammed door, under which a small trickle of blood comes. So far it does not recognize you, and it is bigger than the previous ones you have seen.

It is now surprise round, make your attacks and/or movement[/sblock]

[sblock=Beach People]Katilla Enters the jungle and finds it very thick, movement is very slow and a myriad of bugs swarm around and make minor bites, a small snake slides up and bites her ankle then slides away into the underbrush before it can be identified. There is a small clearing that could be used as a possible campsite in sight of the edge of the jungle but to get there would require going out of sight of the beach, but everything should be fine...

post what y'all do![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2010)

Out of concern for Katilla, he hurries to where he saw her enter the jungle. looking around he will try to find her

Edit: had many typos. I was too tiered to see what I was typing. Fixed


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


How big is it? Small size, medium, larger?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 7, 2010)

you can see katilla as soon as you are at the edge of the jungle, this scorpion is medium, the others were small.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2010)

Katilla, it might be best if we stick togedther in this different land.


----------



## HandofMystra (Dec 9, 2010)

Jarnell has been tending to the sickend group from the ship: Aerys, Gelick, Jask, Ishrou and Sasha. He asks them if they know what happened to the ship or who was near the food to poison it.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]GM: As you haven't said otherwise, I'm going to assume that the snake bite wasn't poisonous. Let me know if I'm wrong.[/sblock]

Being used to jungles, Katilla is not particularly bothered by the insects and she certainly doesn't waste energy trying to swipe them away. The snake bite is another matter. Small snakes can be extremely poisonous and she didn't get a good enough look to tell if the one that just bit her was one of them. So it is with some urgency that she looks around for a fallen log and puts her foot up so examines the bite for any signs of poison. Finding none, she breaths a sigh of relief and carries on with her exploration.

Once Brother Fred has joined her, she replies to him "I've lived in or near jungles most of my life, so I am reasonably familiar with them. They are not that dangerous near the edge. That said, there are snakes around and they can be poisonous. Anyway, I've seen what I wanted to see. Shall we explore yon clearing or wait for the others?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 9, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit slides off his Eidolon's back. He seems to wobble momentarily, but maintains his balance. 

"He looks tougher than the others, maybe you should toughen up, too," Siquit whispers, patting Baloguai's side. The air around the beast wavers a moment at the touch.

Baloguai nods at the encouragement, then pounces at the scorpion.









*OOC:*


Casting Mage Armor on Baloguai. Raises his base AC to 19 for one hour. Of course, Baloguai's action is a charge, so AC goes back to 17 for this round. will roll attack after this update


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2010)

"Zat depends on what do you want to find? I uf mind to find a goot base camp zat vill shelter from rain and wind. Haf you seen such?"


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 11, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Zat depends on what do you want to find? I uf mind to find a goot base camp zat vill shelter from rain and wind. Haf you seen such?"



"Well if your looking for shelter you'd probably be better off looking for a cave in the cliffs. Personally, I'm looking for a way home and before we can do that we need to find out where we are. Unless we want to swim, the only way off the beach is through this jungle. You might be right though. Maybe we should wait for the others. Its just that I'm reluctant just to wait around while the others search the wreck."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2010)

"I am sure they look for tings that will help with climbing toa  high spot. From there we can survay the land and find a path home, Yes?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk is able to keep his balance as me moves toward the bigger vermin, and swinging his giant hammer at it.

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk

2 subdual.

Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 13, 2010)

Katilla's heart wars with her mind as she considers whether or not to explore the jungle clearing. Eventually her superior wisdom wins out as she realises that it would be stupid to explore any further alone. "Your right" she says "Its just that my home is in the jungle. So that's the first place I think of looking."

With that katilla heads off back to the beach to see how the others are getting on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2010)

"Who knows, time may permmit to explore a bit."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 14, 2010)

Tusks hammer smashes the thick carapace of the sea scorpion.

what is inside the door!

Inside is a desk, most likely the captains, leaned up against a hole in the wall, slumped against said desk is first mate Alton Devers, very dead. Also in the room are various supplies including lots and lots of rope, a grappling hook, and fishing supplies.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 16, 2010)

also on the desk is a book, labeled as the captains log. I will wait for someone to open it (if you want to open it) before typing up what's inside.


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Tusks hammer smashes the thick carapace of the sea scorpion.




"Well, then, that wasn't so bad at all!" Siquit says. He makes his way carefully to the cabin.

"Oh, good, supplies! We'll need those. And rope to tie them onto--"

"I'm not a pack mule," Baloguai cuts in.

"Of course not! You're much stronger than a mule."

Baloguai sighs and prepares himself to have supplies lashed to him, then Siquit notices the book.

"Ooh, this might be useful. I should definitely like to know if there was any warning about this little attack on us..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 19, 2010)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Can we transport a book safely through the water? There is a strong current." Tusk says, cleaning his hammer in the ambient water.

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk

2 subdual.

Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2010)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit frowns. "Point. I know a spell that fixes things, but I've never really tried it on something that was waterlogged. Maybe we should skim first, see if there's any juicy bits in case it doesn't work..."









*OOC:*


skimming back from the most recent entry, since I'm not sure if a Mending spell repairs water damage...'


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 5, 2011)

I will say that mending can repair a book, but i don't think it will become an issue anyway. I will give y'all a little more to chew on while I get un-busy


Inside the book is a careful log of the captain's journeys, that is, until recently, soon after this trip started, he referred to Iena more often, and soon the entries were little more than badly written love poems for her. And that's about all the useful information you can gather from it, I will let you people work out where to set up camp, the NPCs will abstain from any official vote but will lean toward setting up in the caves, once they've been thoroughly explored, of course, but either will work fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Inside the book is a careful log of the captain's journeys, that is, until recently, soon after this trip started, he referred to Iena more often, and soon the entries were little more than badly written love poems for her.












*OOC:*


 'oh Iena, how i love thee, let me count the ways!
one, two, three, four, five, six, seveen, eight, nine, ten, . . .  snip. . . , one million seven hundred and thirty two, one million seven hundred and thirty three . .. .


----------



## HandofMystra (Jan 6, 2011)

Jarnell having tended all the sickened others, found no information on who could be the poisoner. He looks, in frustration, towards the wreck; hoping that the others might have found something.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2011)

Tusk looks around for anything else interesting on the ship.

Taking Perception 10


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 9, 2011)

nothing of interest to be found

you people from the mwangi expanse know that during the four hours just before and after noon it is a bad idea to do any physical activity or wear heavy clothing, even because of the heat, and staying in the shade as much as possible is the best thing.

everyone that is capable of doing so make a knowlege (geography) knowledge (navigation) knowledge (local) or survival check to figure out where you are.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2011)

Brother fred looks around and tries to get a bearing on where they might have landed.

ooc; I rolled a 1. I am hopelessly and cluelessly lost


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 9, 2011)

ooc: Do we need to get back from the ship? Or can we assume we make it with the eidolon's help?


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 10, 2011)

Katilla comes back on to the beach from the jungle accompanied by Brother Fred "I wonder exactly where we are?" she says and starts to look around.

Glancing at the position of the sun she realises that it is getting near noon, when staying out of the sun is definitely advisable. "Its not safe to be out in the sun around noon. I suggest we get the others and find some shade." she says and goes off down the beach to collect the others.









*OOC:*


Survival (+10). Take 10 = 20
Don't know if Knowledge (nature) (+7) is any use but I'll take 10 on it anyway = 17.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

ooc: playing on the 1 that I rolled . . . 

"are you sure about being out here? That sunlight feels quite nice." His fair skin is already turning a bit pink from the intnense rays.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 10, 2011)

"Trust me. I'm a Druid, we know about these things." Katilla says to him "Look. Your turning red already. We'd better get you in to some shade now. Once we have sorted ourselves out, I'll see about whipping up some ointment."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

"I am?" he looks at his skin, but the sun is blinding him from reflecting off of his skin, " If you asy so, as a druid. As a man of knowledge _Ich habe den größten Respekt für Druiden_, er . . .", he pauses to think for the right words, "I haf zee greatest respect für druids." He then heads to the nearest shade.


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Do we need to get back from the ship? Or can we assume we make it with the eidolon's help?












*OOC:*


I'm going to assume we can handwave getting back with Balogaui's help. If that's not the case, I'll just update / revise.







With the eidolon's help, Siquit transports what supplies they can back to shore, as well as offering Tusk safe passage, then he joins the others in the shade to debate a campsite.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 10, 2011)

you are correct, jkason

also, I may as well post this now, if you don't figure it out, one of the npcs will

you are on the smugglers shiv, an island known to be used by pirates and others who travel near it to avoid the government ships, it is also known for the deadly rocks around the island.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Known for it's deadly rocks? Did someone wanted to sink the ship?" Tusk wonders aloud after receiving the information back on the beach.

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk

2 subdual.

Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 11, 2011)

"It would seem likely Tusk. Especially as they went to great lengths to make sure that we weren't hurt. The question is ¿What happened to the crew?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 11/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14
> 
> "Known for it's deadly rocks? Did someone wanted to sink the ship?" Tusk wonders aloud after receiving the information back on the beach.






ghostcat said:


> "It would seem likely Tusk. Especially as they went to great lengths to make sure that we weren't hurt. The question is ¿What happened to the crew?"




"Vait, Deadly rocks? Our Schiff wurde absichtlich versenkt? Our ship was sunk on purpose?!

You are suggestink vee are on smuggler's shiv? Ja?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 24, 2011)

casting raise thread

so assuming you people will choose the caves, you can explore them without mishap, and set up a small rope bridge to the shore that can be crossed with no penalty, and the first night passes normally, now, it being day 2, you can explore to the east, west, or south.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

Tusk is fine with any direction. He will search the ground for tracks at the beginning of each 'way'.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> casting raise thread












*OOC:*


 brains!







ic: "Ost-West-oder Süd? Osten, und wir würden in den Sonnenaufgang geleitet. Sehr schwer mit, dass zu sehen. Wie Süden für 2 Stunden und dann kehren wir zurück? Ruhe während der Mittagshitze und dann nach Osten für zwei Stunden und zurück?"

He pauses for a second and then realizes every one is staring at him blankly. Half a pause and comprehension smacks him.

"East west or south? East and we would be headed into the sunrise. Very hard to see with that. how about south for 2 hours and then we return? rest during the midday heat and then east for two hours and return?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

After re-summoning Baloguai with the morning, Siquit returns to the group to discuss their next move.

"South seems as good a direction as any to start," he says with a broad grin. "I wonder what other surprises are on this island?"

Baloguai merely sighs and rolls his eyes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

Brother Fred looks to Baloguai gives a sympathetic look.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 26, 2011)

You travel south until you reach the other side of the part of the island you are on, there is a large 4 mile wide bay across from you, you travel east and come across a slight curve in the outside of the island.

when you are traveling you come across numerous game trails, with footprints made by barefooted humans and another set that appears to have been made by a large bird, but the bird tracks are very old and barely distinguishable.

the Red dot is the current base camp


----------



## HandofMystra (Jan 26, 2011)

The half-elf, half-surprised that everyone awoke alive today, is fine wherever the group goes. He realizes that he has nowhere to go as long as there is food and water.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Regarding the humanoid foot prints, can Tusk discern where they came from (re-tracking their camp)? Or isn't there a pattern?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 27, 2011)

they came from the south-east, then they went the same way on the return trip.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

"Vielleicht müssen wir sehen, wohin sie gingen und gehen Sie dann zu, wo sie sind?
Perhaps we need to see where they went and then go to where they are?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk tells the others of the tracks.
"Maybe we should start a little expedition to greet our neighbors?!"

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk


Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 28, 2011)

Settling down with the others in the cave, Katilla waits to see if anyone bothers to set watches. She is not particularly worried as SK sleeps like a cat and makes a very reliable guard.

Having already worked out that she will need to change most of her spells, she raises well before dawn and sits in the cave mouth watching the sun-rise meditating to learn her spells.

Once on the move, Katilla uses her skills to try to find food and water, without slowing the others down. Although water is not that much of a problem has she can always create it.



Walking Dad said:


> *Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14
> 
> Tusk tells the others of the tracks.
> "Maybe we should start a little expedition to greet our neighbors?!"



"Yes Tusk, we definitely  should visit our hosts. But I think we should adopt Brother Fred's idea and see where they went first."

[sblock=OOC]Survival +10[/sblock][sblock=Spells]*Orisons*
- Detect Magic
- Create Water
- Stabalize

*1st level Spells*
- Entangle
- Goodberry[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

When Katilla Wakes up, She sees the figure of a man in the ealy fog sitting in the cave opening with his legs crossed in a peculiar way (LOTUS), sitting perfectly still in the morning fog. The voice of Brother Fred comes from his softlyly so as not to wake the others.
Guten Morgen Frauline, sleep well? We needed watch, und Kätzchen Katzehere woke me.

He stands and streches, picksd up two weapons that appear to be as a set of long clugs and practices his weapons training (Hanbos).


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Absolutely we should go meet new people!" Siquit says excitedly. "Such silly questions."

Balogaui adds a more restrained, "Let's remember we don't know the local customs, yes? Remember last time you bounded in without scouting first?"

Siquit frowns, then shrugs and sighs. "True enough. It's no fun being chased out of town on your first day, I can tell you that. So, we take a looksee. Then we say hello."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

"Chased out of town, .. .. .. ..how and why?"


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Chased out of town, .. .. .. ..how and why?"




Siquit shrugs. "Well, it turns out villagers get very upset when you 'assault' their sacred totem animals. But I'd never actually seen a giant eagle before that up close and personal and right where a fellow could walk right up and touch it. How was I supposed to know it was never to be touched except by the thrice-ordained blind oracles that tended to it? It was just one little ... well, one really big feather. Still ..." The halfling shrugs again with an innocent grin. His eidolon merely sighs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2011)

"Impulsivität, youth." He sighs lightly and shakes his head. "Perhaps, in the future, not to be so impulsive is good, JA?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 31, 2011)

OK, so this Island is a little bit too big for you guys to get all the way to where you want to go all in one day, the other good thing about that it that I would recommended a little more training before that point as well. 

In terms of Random Encounters:

I can set them to:
high: 1/in-game-day
medium: 1/in-game-week
low: only when there have not been any recent encounters
off: never happen, sticking only to the preset encounters.

but in any case you can get 4 miles of walking in every day due to the thick jungle and overwhelming heat.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

ooc: lets try high!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm fine with any option.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Personally, I'd prefer getting to the plot sooner rather than later, and don't find random encounters all that compelling, but if the plot assumes we'll level more than the encounters as written will let us, by all means add some more.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer getting to the plot sooner rather than later, and don't find random encounters all that compelling, but if the plot assumes we'll level more than the encounters as written will let us, by all means add some more.



I was pretty much thinking that as the reason for High.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm with jkason.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 3, 2011)

Lets go with Medium, then, and where shall we be going today?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

1/ ingame week, then it is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think we wanted to investigate their destination, not their home-base, yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


ditto WD


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 3, 2011)

May I please know who's going first on the path as you head west?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Only one? I would have suggest druid and ranger.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

guess what guys:



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Hey all, I've got an F in math right now (yes that is very abnormal) because of the one test I have in the test section (worth 75% of my grade) being an F so until my grade is a C- or better I will be unable to post. I can get about half the points back by going over it with my teacher so it might be back up as soon as tomorrow, but I won't be able to tell, it could be a month for all I know.
> 
> My GMs: please feel free to NPC me for this time, figure I'll attack if possible, and at range is preferable unless it isn't working well, then go melee
> 
> ...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 6, 2011)

yup, only one person, and they will need to make a perception check, no particular reason


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 6, 2011)

I would actually suggest the druid in that case. Better survival skill total and Tusk had some real bad luck on the way to the ship.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2011)

Brother Fred will try and get in a position near Katilla.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 9, 2011)

Katilla reluctantly takes the lead as they follow the tracks. As she goes she keeps a keen lookout, not only for ambushes but also for berries that are suitable of using for a _goodberry_ spell.









*OOC:*


Take 10 on perception (+13) = 23


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

*Fred to Katilla*

stats for movement: stalth:+6; percetion : +6

When he gets a chance to talk to Katilla he will as, "Do you know signifgance of dreams?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit lazes on Baloguai's back as the group makes its way. As his eidolon does the walking, the halfling stares in fascination at the variety of plant and animal life, periodically gasping or giggling in delight at something that catches his eye. Thankfully, Bologuai doesn't bother stopping for him, and the halfling seems unlikely to jump off his companion's back while he's moving, so the two keep pace with the others.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 10, 2011)

Katillas careful watch of the path ahead of her pays off and she notices a rope, hidden by the leaves and foliage over the trail.

Also what Scott has to say is (most likely) GM approved and important plot-wise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


 yup, been trying to figure out how to interject this information for a few days RT now.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 11, 2011)

Katilla walks down the path keeping a keen lookout. At the same time she responds to Brother Fred "If you need a dream interpreted you really need to talk to my mother. She is a village wise woman and she does have the knack of dream interpretation. Unfortunately she didn't pass this knack on to me." Smiling she continues "Still as she's not here, why don't you tell *us* about it." 









*OOC:*


Has Katilla spotted any berries?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 11, 2011)

no berries yet


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Katillas careful watch of the path ahead of her pays off and she* notices a rope, hidden by the leaves and foliage* over the trail.












*OOC:*


ghostcat, did you miss that?-->-->-->-->-->-->-->-->-->--> ^...........................................................................^

Zis morgnan I say your cat Voke me. I lied. I vas already woken by bad dream.

I dreamedt I vas sitting in galley of Yenivere, preparing to eat meal before me. Ship's cook is serving hot soup, and as I am starting to eat, I drop spoon on deck. it not go kling, but splash. I see deck of galley is covered in seavater. Not goot. It cover my ankles deep. I watch spoon washout hole in side of ship. No more spoon, Ja?

*pause* also not goot *pause*

I drink soup by lifting bowel to mein mouth and as I drink it somting _klumpig_ eh... lumpy goes in mein mouth. My mouth has snake bite on tongue! It vas hiding in soup!! I avoke chewing tongue to get rid of snake on tongue. I vas not pleased vith this dream so I vas not going to sleep any more last night.

That vas mein dream."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Maybe it wasn't just a dream, but also memories... anything else you dreamed?"

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk


Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit rolls over from his position on Baloguai's back and sits up, intensely interested in the dream discussions.

"Maybe Tusk is right," the halfling posits. "After all, someone did poison our food back on the ship, though the order of things seems out of place, but one supposes in a dream time isn't quite what one would expect..."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 11, 2011)

I will assume this conversation is happening while you are walking, it might be relevant in a bit, but not directly so right now, if anyone thinks otherwise please let me know and I will assume then whatever you tell me is the case 

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2011)

"I do not know. I remember the last thing on board vas eating. Just as snake bit my tounge. Perhaps the soup tased fun ny and I am now remembering it. *shrug*; maybe my mind is saying something about the hole in the side of the ship, you kn ow, the spoon washed out?" 

"Vhat vas name of captain's obsession in the log? und vhere is she now? does any remember seeing her?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Didn't miss it, Just thought we could discuss the dream as we walked along. Now back to the regular programme.







Walking along, discussing Brother Fred's dream, Katilla suddenly stops. Pointing she whispers "There's a rope over the trail. I don't like the look of this, it may be a trap so be very careful. Tusk, can you check for pit traps, I'll go see where its attached.". Signalling SK to _Defend_, she carefully walks towards the spot where the rope comes out of the trees. Searching the both ground  and the foliage, looking for traps.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on perception (+13) = 23[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 12, 2011)

you see it connects to a vine as it wraps around the tree, the vine goes near the same place, also as you near the tree, you can hear breathing, although quiet as if someone was trying to stay hidden. It is to your left.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 13, 2011)

Brother fred is moving stealthily off the trail. Moving to the right of the trail he gestures all the others to follow suit.
1-2=left,3-4=right


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 13, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk tries to follow him quietly.

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk


Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 13, 2011)

"Come on out. I know that you are there." Katilla shouts pointedly looking at the place where she can hear the breath. She pauses for a few moments then, if nobody has appeared continues in a calm, reassuring voice "Please come out we won't hurt you"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 14, 2011)

A large Man with many strange tattoos jumps out with a wild look in his eyes. 

Heroes turn


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 14, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Do you understand me? Why were you hiding? Can you help us? We are lost." Tusk asks the man calmly in all languages he knows.

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk


Earthbreaker            -  +4   -  2d6+4   -   x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 14, 2011)

from his hiding place, Brother Fred looks about to see if there any others of the tatooed variety hiding; the rope accross the path was meant to trip someone, not to be accepted for tea.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 14, 2011)

Katilla stays where she is, with SK at her side, trying to look non-threatening.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 16, 2011)

The man runs up to katilla and throws her to the ground, she snaps the tripwire and a rope slips around her ankle, causing her to fly up into a sharpened stake, dealing 3 damage and leaving katilla suspended 10 feet above the battlefield, and finishing his turn "Thou art food now!" he says, in a mix of unintelligent dialect and an older way of speaking that has since died out...

now once again heroes turn


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 i guesss inititive is a good start.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


SK was _Defend_ing and will attack.






Up in the tree Katilla grimaces and says between clenched teeth "No your food. Cat food" as SK attempts to take a chunk out of natives leg while at the same time raking his face and body with his claws. Meanwhile Katilla will try to get at her dagger and cut herself down.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


How far is the man away? Can Tusk charge him?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 16, 2011)

Tusk Can Charge him, he's about 15 feet away from the group

Also SK's claws hit


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> from his hiding place, Brother Fred looks about to see if there any others of the tattooed variety hiding; the rope across the path was meant to trip someone, not to be accepted for tea.




is there any sign of others, or is he alone?

i am guessing he will seem to be alone, so if he is close enoough to fred, he will attack, just not sure how far away fred is from the tattooed man.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 17, 2011)

sorry, I missed that, there are no others, and Fred will need to move up a little to be able to strike the guy, which will be a full round action giving the shrubs around, unless you want to charge him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk charges the man, as clumsy as on the fight against the scorpion things.

[sblock=ooc]

Always bad luck with Tusk's rolls 

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Take a full round to get there. A monk never rushes in where fools do! Ha, just kidding.


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"That man is very, very rude," Siquit says as he slides off Balogaui's back and readies his crossbow. "I've eaten a lot of things, but people?"

Balogai clears his throat, pointing his tail to where Katilla dangles by a vine. 

"Oh! Yes. Katilla, hold on, Baloguai's coming for you!"

The brightly-colored eidolon bounds across the space, and scales the tree without breaking stride. When he's reached the point where the vine's attached, he tilts his head to one side as if thinking. 

"Too high to cut. Have to haul you up here, I'm afraid." which is precisely what Balogaui starts doing. 









*OOC:*


Siquit actions: draw crossbow

Baloguai: Move or double move to get to and up the tree to start rescuing katilla. He can take 10 on climb checks, so unlsess it's more than a 20, he can get up with no problem. If he has time, he'll start hauling her up, as well, in order to get her to safety.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 17, 2011)

Balogaui can successfully rescue katilla


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 18, 2011)

With a lot of assistance from Baloguai, Katilla manages to clamber onto the branch. Once she has managed to get her breath back, she looks down at the scrap between her friends and the savage. At the same time she politely addresses Baloguai "Thank you very much Baloguai, I couldn't have managed without you." even though she is not completely sure he understands.


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> At the same time she politely addresses Baloguai "Thank you very much Baloguai, I couldn't have managed without you." even though she is not completely sure he understands.




Baloguai smiles, an expression that is vaguely predatory given his fangs. His tail curls happily behind him. "A pleasure," he says. "It just doesn't do to let Siquit's friends hurt themselves. He gets very agitated."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


 @Gandulmithrandir, did you see the comment about level 12 xp in the xp revealed thread?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 21, 2011)

not yet, Scott, I'm in school, well, I'm not but I am doing schoolwork and am very busy, I will in a bit.

Tusk actually hit the tatooed cannibal and did a lot of damage, he's still standing though. he grabs a branch from the ground and swings back but misses.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk takes another swing at the cannibal.

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 22, 2011)

Katilla starts to climb down the tree. She has barely started when she almost falls and has to stop and grab hold of the branch. Realising that there is a good chance that she will fall if she continues, she asks Baloguai "I know its a lot to ask but could you give me a lift down to the ground."

Meanwhile SK goes for the cannibal's throat while raking his face with his claws.

[sblock=OOC]Katilla Climb: -3
Bite: +3, 1d4+1
Claws: +3/+3, 1d2[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Bite: probable miss,
Left Claw: 1 damage,
Right Claw: 2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 22, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Not inclined to enter into such a frought battle, Siquit stays put, crossbow at the ready. 




ghostcat said:


> Katilla starts to climb down the tree. She has barely started when she almost falls and has to stop and grab hold of the branch. Realising that there is a good chance that she will fall if she continues, she asks Baloguai "I know its a lot to ask but could you give me a lift down to the ground."




The brightly-colored eidolon chuckles. "I suppose we aren't all built for this sort of thing. Then again, before Siquit started meddling, neither was I. Hold on." Baloguai catches the neck of Katilla's armor and carries her down as if she were a kitten, letting her down gently once the pair have reached the ground safely.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


uh,like usual, I am confused as to where we are in the combat.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 22, 2011)

I believe it is your turn but tusk killed him anyway, so it doesn't matter.

I will be back to update this sometime this evening.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Feb 23, 2011)

the group kills the cannibal, Tusk's hammer killing the man with a solid blow. Not it is quiet again in the jungle...


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


This games seems to have stalled, so let's see if we can unblock it







Baloguai safely carries Katilla down to the ground, abet in a very undignified manner. Trying to preserve whatever dignity she has left, she straightens and brushes off her clothes.

Shouting to the others "You might as well search the body. Although I doubt that he will have anything useful.", Katilla starts to carefully check the trap. In truth, she is not quite sure what she is looking for but thinks its worth a few minutes of her time anyway.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2011)

Friedrik checks the cannabal's body, even observing the tatoos , if there any.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 3, 2011)

sorry, I've been busy lately, I will update this now...

The cannibal has nothing of value on him, he wears a loose shirt and pants, and his entire body is covered with tatoos

OOC: if I can get someone to make a knowledge (history) check, you can make it untrained if you want, as the info will not be super duper specialized.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk remembers... nothing.

[sblock=ooc]


Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2011)

Brother Friedrich von Lachmere remembers .. .. .. ..
a thing or two from all of the books he has re-written and read.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 4, 2011)

Brother Fred remembers that the tatoos that the cannibal has are similar to those used by the forces of an old nation

forgot my AP at home (yes I have off school today but I'm at grandma's and can't get home) so I will say which ancient civilization it was, tomorrow.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 5, 2011)

haha!

twas cheliax, when the thrice damned house of Thrune was in charge!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

"Hmmm, I have seen these tatoos before. They wwere worn by a Celiaxian warrior slave serving as a body guard to a regular client. I suspect that this fellow was once from that not-so-civilized country."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2011)

Although still examining the trap, Katilla is listening to the others chatter. When Brother Fred mentions Celiaxian warrior slaves, she tries to remember what she knows about Cheliax and particularly the warrior slaves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Although still examining the trap, Katilla is listening to the others chatter. When Brother Fred mentions Celiaxian warrior slaves, she tries to remember what she knows about Cheliax and particularly the warrior slaves.












*OOC:*


 Er, uh, I was making up the bit about them being warrior slaves for fluff


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 7, 2011)

OOC:
[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]: That's OK, let's run with it.

Without looking up, Katilla says "Never heard of them, Are they likely to be a problem. Apart from being cannibalistic psychopaths that is."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 7, 2011)

answering for scott, you may adjust the wording to fit brother fred:

They would not normally be seen here, but Cheliax did have a colony in sargava once, so its possible they came from there, and if there's one, then there's probably more somewhere else on this island.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

in the language of the Freddish book worm:
"I remember reading a treasie on the Chelish empire und they reach as far as  Sargava at one time to spread their barbaric idea uf cifilization."


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"My, but those are ornate. Are they just language, or is there lore or magic at work in them? Maybe Baloguai could use some tatoos!" Siquit says, bouncing in to observe the body with bright-eyed interest.

From his place at Katilla's side, Baloguai flops heavily to lay on the ground. He sighs, saying, "Remember, Siquit, people don't like seeing their kind skinned?"

Siquit stops in his tracks, then smiles. "Alrighty, then. I suppose I'll just have to sketch them."

Baloguai groans, but manages to heft himself off the ground to trot to the summoner's side.









*OOC:*


All of this is fluff. Ready to move on when the others are


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

Tusk silently watches the exchange. He isn't interested where these men come from. They are just more enemies in an unknown land.









*OOC:*


Ready to move on when the others are


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 9, 2011)

would you like to continue farther on or turn back to camp, knowing that pretty soon it will be getting very hot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 maybe go a little further and then rest during the hot mid day?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


resting in shadow during the heat sounds good.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2011)

"Lets go a bit further and I'll find us somewhere to rest before it gets too hot." Katilla says.









*OOC:*


Take 10 on Survival (+10) = 20, to find shelter from the heat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


With that and Tusk taking 10, we could give everyone a +2 on Fortitude saves vs the heat.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 28, 2011)

sorry for the big delay, I've been very busy lately..

You rest during the midday heat, I will assume you come back to camp after that, if you want to do something else please speak up.

You come back to find that Sasha and Ishrou had gone out to the boat again to get something, and while they were there, they found the key to Jask (the prisoner)'s manacles, so he is moving around freely now, unfortunately he also appears to have caught a disease, which Ishrou has identified as Red Ache. Otherwise all is well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


 it appears that frother fred has no idea what the disease is that inflicts the former prisoner.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Who in the nine hells freed the prisoner? He could be a diabolist or anything!" Tusk asks enraged as he sees the freed prisoner.

[sblock=ooc]
 'diabolist, maybe he even plays D&D!" 

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2011)

On arriving back at the camp, Katilla is surprised to find that the former prisoner is freed but ill. Ishrou says that he is suffering from the Red Ache and Katilla makes sure that she is familiar with the disease before offering to help.

"I have seen this disease before." say Katilla "and I know how to treat it." So saying she gets her patient to sit down, while she looks for the ingredients she needs to heal him.


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"If a devil could fix our ship and get us out of here, it might be worth meeting one," Siquit says at the implications of the prisoner's leanings. "But he doesn't look very well, anyway. I don't know much about diseases, but ... Katilla, do you think we might be able to find anything in all these plants that could help? Baloguai's actually good at rooting for plants."

"I'm not a boar. I don't root," Baloguai sulks.









*OOC:*


Not sure if it's applicable for finding 'healing plants,' but Baloguai has a +4 in Survival, so he could roll an Aid Another for Katilla if she's searching.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

Brother Friedrich seems a bit lost, like a fifth cart wheel. He seems to not have any thing to contribut to the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14



jkason said:


> ...
> "I'm not a boar. I don't root," Baloguai sulks.
> 
> ...





"Said anything?" Tusk asks with his boar-like tusks.

"Make sure he is really needed to be free for being treated. I don't want him springing around, slitting throats!"

[sblock=ooc]

Is take 10 enough to search for healing herbs?

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

Fred will take a 20 on survival to find edibles for a 22


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 4, 2011)

The group is able to find enough of the healing herbs to make sure that Jask is making a quick recovery by the end of the evening.

On the subject of Jask:

Aerys steps up to talk to the other castaways "When we were on the ship where we found the key, we also found documents proving his innocence. He was falsely accused of making a deal with the Free captains of the Shackles, while it was in fact his superior that was the one doing the transactions and Jask only uncovered evidence of these. Jask was on his way back to Sargava for another trial, but we figured it would be useful to have another set of hands around here, so we unbound him" she says


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"And you are willing to bet all our health that these documents weren't forged? You have experience in verifying documents?" Tusk asks back.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 4, 2011)

"Having seen a number of forged Government documents in my time in Port Peril, I can safely say that those documents were not forged, and if they were, they would have been done by a masterful forger" Aerys says indignantly


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

"I am sure it would be difficult at best if one's hands are bound."


----------



## jkason (Apr 4, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



Scott DeWar said:


> "I am sure it would be difficult at best if one's hands are bound."




"Oh, but that would be a wonderful skill, wouldn't it?" Siquit pipes up. "And if he could do that, well, on wonders why he'd bother staying bound up, since he'd likely be able to slip knots, as well, yes?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

"Yes, one would wonder about that."


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2011)

"Well we need help getting off this rock rather than a prisoner. And its not has if he was accused of murder or anything. You can turn him over to the authorities when we get back to civilisation if you like. But I for one am giving him the benifit of the doubt." says Katilla. She then walks over to Jask, offers her hand and says "Hi I'm Katilla."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2011)

"Hello Katilla, I'm Jask Derindi" he says, before turning to the group "I'm glad that you all are beginning to believe me, and I would like to help prove my innocence even more to you. MY superior was aboard a ship called _The Brine Demon_, which supposedly crashed on this island, if we could find the ship, there might be some evidence that what I say is true." he says to the group


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

"Ich wäre sehr interessiert, um Ihren Fall zu hören. Ich habe viele Bücher gelesen über Recht und ich könnte eine Idee, wie eine Verteidigung der Ehre gebaut werden könnte. Denn jetzt Die Mitglieder dieses Schiff als eine Form des Gerichts genügt, um Ihre Freiheit auf den Zustand Ihrer Verhalten restlichen aufrecht zu erhalten und akzeptable"

Fredrich finishes with a smile, but that melts in dismay when people look to him as if had just spoke a forien languar\ge. He then realizes he had just spoke a forien language to them. he politely clears his throat and repeats himself but in the common tounge.

"I would be very interested to hear your case. I have Read many books on law and I might have an idea as to how a defense of honor could be built. For now The members of this ship as being a form of tribunal will suffice to obtain your freedom on the condition of your behaviour remaining upright and acceptable."


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*



GandalfMithrandir said:


> "Hello Katilla, I'm Jask Derindi" he says, before turning to the group "I'm glad that you all are beginning to believe me, and I would like to help prove my innocence even more to you. MY superior was aboard a ship called _The Brine Demon_, which supposedly crashed on this island, if we could find the ship, there might be some evidence that what I say is true." he says to the group




"This island doesn't seem to be good luck for ships, then, does it?" Siquit says with a frown. "So, do you have any idea where he was supposed to have wrecked, or should we just see if we can circumnavigate the whole island?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2011)

"It probably crashed on the east side of the island* based on shipping lanes"

*You guys have been exploring the west side, or at least you've been moving west


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Isn't that always the way?" Siquit says. "You look one direction, and all the really interesting things are in the other. East tomorrow morning, then, boys?" the halfling queries the group.

Baloguai clears his throat and raises an eyebrow.

"And girls," Siquit adds, looking to Katilla.

The eidolon clears his throat again.

"And cats," the halfling bows apologetically to Shere Kahn.

Baloguai sighs.

"Who else did I miss?" Siquit asks, baffled.

The eidolon cocks his head and raises his eyebrow again.

"Oh, now you're just being silly. I knew you were coming."

"It is nice to be asked," Balogaui grumbles.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Yeah, benefits of doubt and everything. I will just come with you to keep an eye on... everyone." Tusk says.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

Fred spends the rest of the mid day rest contemplated the writings on mwangi law, ship born law and 'pirate law'; in his mind he is building a defense for the former prisoner, should they encounter someone who may remember the crimes against him.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 6, 2011)

OOC: so the group will head east the next day?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Make it so!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


yup!


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Works for me as well


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 7, 2011)

around noon you get to a rocky beach on the eastern side of the island, with a long beach stretching out on either side.


----------



## jkason (Apr 7, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"So, then," Siquit says as the group looks for some shade to wait out the hottest part of the day, "If we haven't seen any signs of another wreck in the next few hours, we'll need to decide if we're making camp or heading back. I'm all for forging ahead, myself."

"Of course you are," Baloguai says with a roll of his eyes.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2011)

"Sorry Baloguai. I agree with Siquit" says Katilla "Much as I like jungles, spending half the day moving backward and forward between here and the original camp site is not going to get us off this island."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Maybe we should soon decide between moving the camp or staying at the coast." Tusk says.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 12, 2011)

everyone still here? I'll be updating this in about a week or so, hopefully less 

GM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

still here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

yup, still here


----------



## ghostcat (May 13, 2011)

Still around


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2011)

here.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 24, 2011)

excelent, looks like everyone is still here!

Recap: you've been exploring the island, currently its noon and you are near a beach, about a half a days hike from camp and are debating whether to move the camp. Opinions?

Also thank you for bearing with my absence!

GM


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


See This Post.


Summary: Katilla is in favour of moving the camp


----------



## jkason (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Siquit's on board with doing the same.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let's move the camp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 26, 2011)

[Elan's singing voice] move move move the camp move move move the camp< lets move move  .. .. .. ..[/Elan's singing voice]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 13, 2011)

OK, sorry for the delay everyone, my computer died.

So you go back to the base camp and notify everyone that the plan is to move the camp farther down to island, you spend the night at the base camp before taking it down in the moving it farther down.

The question now is how far down do you want to go? you could probably set up a temporary camp each day, but it won't be as good as a permanent camp.


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> you could probably set up a temporary camp each day, but it won't be as good as a permanent camp.












*OOC:*


What would be missing out on with daily camps? And is there a reason we can't leave a permanent camp behind with the party making its own temporary camps while we explore?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 13, 2011)

that would work too, I had not thought of that before, but yes, that is another option.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2011)

That sounds like a good possibility for action.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2011)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What would be missing out on with daily camps? And is there a reason we can't leave a permanent camp behind with the party making its own temporary camps while we explore?











*OOC:*


Can you suggest that In Character, then Lydia can voice her concerns.


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"So, I've been thinking," Siquit says as the group starts moving its base camp further down the beach. "Having to move everything every day seems silly, but if we can't go any further than half a day's trip, we'll never get this wonderful place explored. Maybe we should just take enough for a mobile camp with us, set out looking for a few days, then head back here to the main camp?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2011)

"Excellent idea, I remember reading on the plant and animal life and have a good idea of what not to eat and what is good to eat."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Why do we have to return at all? If we find help, it will be quicker to send a ship to get the others." Tusk says.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 15, 2011)

OOC: there are no floating ships around, unless you were to make one, they are all wrecked


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I meant we sent a ship to get them once we find some kind of harbor or civilization. I thought this is what we are searching for right now. If not, we could just stay in the camp and try to start a new civilization. 
I knew that the AP will be about something else, but Tusk does not.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 15, 2011)

"The problem with leaving a permanent camp behind is that it means splitting up. This in turn means that both groups are more vulnerable to being attacked." says Lydia.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"The others are farther away, in relative safety. And this group seems to include the most capable to defend from an assault." Tusk responds.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2011)

"Sorry Tusk but I can't accept that. We know that there are cannibals on the island. They could easily attack the camp while we are away." Lydia counters.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"... or as we sleep at our non-permanent camp. If we rest somewhere else, we leave them for some time. If you cannot accept this, any option but moving the so-called permanent camp will fail." Tusk responds.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Siquit bites his lip, thinking.

"Well, with a permanent camp, we're definitely stuck in how far we can travel," the halfling says. "Now that we've moved it once, if we can't find what we're looking for tomorrow, we'll have to decide to keep moving it, or give up most of the search if we don't want to leave these folk here overnight, yes?"









*OOC:*


And here's where I sheepishly admit it's been so long that I don't even remember what we're looking for. I seem to recall we were moving down the beach to look for another ship we thought was down there? Or I may just be imagining that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2011)

I think that is right.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2011)

"Well" says Lydia obviously very reluctantly "I suppose that if we are ever going to get off this island we need to take some risks. I'm not happy about it but I will vote for the permanent/travelling camp idea."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry about the delay everyone, it was a combination of business and then a week long power outage combined with two big trees down in my front yard, so I've not had a whole lot of time, I dn't have the adventure with my at the moment but I will give a briefish synopsis now:

[sblock=briefish synopsis]
You were on a ship called the _Jenivere_, when the captain started acting strangely, then the ship crashed on a mysterious Island known as The Smugglers Shiv, most of the crew and passengers have disappeared, including the Ships Captain and a Varisian Scholar (Whose name escapes me) with you are 5 (I think) castaways, you have set up a base camp and have been exploring the island in search of stuff, civilization, a way off, whatever. And that is where we are at the moment. I will update this tomorrow when I have the module with me.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


huh, I was about to ask what a brie fish was.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


assuming that the plan is to keep the permanent camp where it is and set up a temporary camp as you go along







as you travel further along through the forest, (headed east as usual, if not please correct me) and rest in the mid-day heat, you soon come to a rocky beach about mid-afternoon. The question now is whether you want to follow the beach, which is facing northeast, or head south from there, or something else 

GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 any good fishing spots in view? perhaps some source of fresh water?







Brother Fred looks about, taking in the flora and fauna. he hopes to find a clue of any source of survival staples, caves, water, edibles, defensible locations. .. .. .. .


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Seems like our best bet for rescue is sticking to the shore, yes?" Siquit offers. "Besides, then we can see how big the island is!" The halfling seems quite excited by the prospect.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2011)

"Ist goot thought, Ja."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14



jkason said:


> "Seems like our best bet for rescue is sticking to the shore, yes?" Siquit offers. "Besides, then we can see how big the island is!" The halfling seems quite excited by the prospect.




"This is just common sense. We will also be able to fish. Nothing to add." Tusk responds.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2011)

you follow the beach around the island, and shortly before dark you come to a large ship looming against the beach, on further investigation you find that it is lying on a patch of rocks, a few of which stick through the hull. nearby is a small stream coming from the jungle, set back from the jagged rocks on the beach.









*OOC:*


sorry it took so long to post this, I will also be gone all next week, then I will do my best to update it after that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"Another ship. Idind't fare good trying to swim to the other one. Suggestions?" Tusk asks.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 29, 2011)

"shelter and fresh water. it looks well here."


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2011)

*Siqiut Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Looks like this one is closer to the beach, at least," Siquit says with his usual undaunted optimism. "Maybe it won't be as hard a climb this time. And if it is, Baloguai's a great climber!"

The eidolon, for its part, merely sighs.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 1, 2011)

just checking to make sure everyone wants to go into the shipwreck


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2011)

yes here


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 2, 2011)

yes, please proceed.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 5, 2011)

As you get closer to the ship you see the name on the bow _Tears of Grog_ and you are able to get onto the ship with Baloguai's help, when you begin to walk across the deck Baloguai steps on a weak board and falls through the upper deck, falling about 10 feet down onto a second deck taking 1 point of damage, and he sees the following:

[sblock=Only open this if you're on the lower deck]
You are on the second deck of the ship, it is dimly lit by light coming through cracks in the ceiling, in addition to light pouring through the hole you fell through. You can barely believe your eyes as you see piles of gold sparkling in the dim light, also please make a perception check[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

The eidolon calls out in pain as he twists his ankle on landing. 

"Are you all right down there?" Siquit asks from above.

"I'm ... fine. Ow. I have decided that I do not like ships. They seem only good for falling apart. I'm not sure why humanoids make them, or why they can't put them together with heartier materials. There's quite a bit of that metal you all value so highly, by the way," the eidolon says, turning his gaze on the room he's fallen into.









*OOC:*


Rolling. Baloguai has Darkvision if it has any bearing on anything.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=perception]first you hear a quiet clicking sound, then you see 3 skeletons rise from a corner in the back, one of the skeletons is wearing a very old hat, and wields a saber, while the others wield clubs, the lead skeleton motions forward, and they all begin walking steadily towards you.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

Baloguai hisses and crouches down. "Siquit, there are walking bones down here," the eidolon calls up. "My ankle hurts and falling in general makes me very, very cranky. If the rest of you don't plan on jumping down here to help, then I think it's time you sent me home, little one."

"Walking... oh! Skeletons!" Siquit says. He looks to the others. "I'm not a very good jumper, but since we know they're down there, we can ready ourselves whenever we find the stairs, yes?"

Unless the other party members are eager to bound down into the next level, Siquit wipes at his forehead, erasing the glowing rune he and Baloguai jointly display when they share a plane. As he does so, Baloguai's form seems to smear, as well, and with the slightest rush of wind, the eidolon vanishes.









*OOC:*


Siquit has no ranks in jump, and at 1st level, even a little falling damage is something to avoid, so unless the others want to jump down, he'll use the standard action it takes to dismiss an eidolon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

"How quickly can you bring it back? ... Let's go breaking some bones!" Tusk asks the halfling before 'suggesting' further actions.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2011)

Friedrick clenches his fists causing the joints to all snap. He clearly is ready to bust some bone heads.


----------



## jkason (Aug 7, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"It takes about a minute to call Balogaui back, but I can call smaller friends to help in a snap," Siquit offers up. "So, then, we're down the stairs to snap some bones, yes?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2011)

"Ja"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 8, 2011)

Seeing the eidolon fall through the deck, Katilla careful probes the deck in front of herusing her quaterstaff. Hearing Siquit's comment, she starts looking for some steps down. Having been on ships before, she thinks it will be just in front of the poop deck.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 8, 2011)

you find the stairs down, and come to the dark hold, with the skeletons standing near where the eidolon fell.









*OOC:*


I'm going to count the dim light as 20% concealment, there are 3 skeletons about 30 feet away, if I could get your combat actions, that would be super.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Goodness, but it's murky down here," the halfling says, then snaps his finger. "I have just the helper." The small summoner points his finger toward the skeletons and chitters oddly like a cicada or similar insect. wavering into view comes a glowing beetle the size of a small dog. It hisses at the skeleton next to it and snaps its pincer-like mouth at the bones, though it seems to be still adjusting to its entrance to this plane.









*OOC:*


Using Siquit's summon monster ability to summon a celestial fire beetle next to the nearest skeleton. Beetle puts off 10' radius of illumination, which is hopefully enough to counteract concealment for ranged attackers. Looks like the attack misses, though:

Fire beetle attack; damage (smite evil) (1d20+1=11, 1d4+1=5)







[sblock=resources]HP: 10/10
Baloguai HP: 8/9
Fire Beetle HP: 4/4 (1 minute duration)
Summon Monster remaining / day: 6/7[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 8, 2011)

Fred follows cautiously


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk follows as cautiously as Fred, not sure if he will be burned by the beetle.

[sblock=ooc]

Tusk


Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 10, 2011)

Katilla considers getting using her sling but decides against it. She already has her quarterstaff in her hands and by the time she has messed about changing weapons the skeletons will be on her. So taking her staff in both hands, she patiently waits for a skeleton to come within range.

[sblock=Actions]Ready Attack[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 10, 2011)

After the fire beetle missed its attack the skeletons attacked it, one of them missed it, but the other hit it with its club before the leader finished it with his saber. The skeletons then turn their attention to the party.

Begin round 2


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2011)

*Siquit Inivie, halfling summoner*

"Well, that was less than spectacular," Siquit says with a frown. "I'd hoped to safely light the way for those of you who are better at hitting things, but probably best if I just call in help that can see in this murk."  The halfling points again and screeches. The air next to the lead skeleton shimmers, and an eagle appears, setting upon him as Siquit backs away from the front of the group to let his more martial colleagues get their swings in.









*OOC:*


Wash, rinse, repeat: this time summoning a Celestial Eagle. It has darkvision, so ignoring concealment for darkness. Full attack routine with smite:

Full attack, summoned eagle: 2 claws and a bite (1d20+3=22, 1d4+1=5, 1d20+3=11, 1d4+1=3, 1d20+3=6, 1d4+1=4)







[sblock=resources]HP: 10/10
Baloguai HP: 8/9
Summoned Celestial Eagle: 5/5, AC 14 (1 minute duration)
Summon Monster remaining / day: 5/7[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Would some kind of map be possible? I have difficulties to picture the scene. How far are the enemies? Difficult terrain. Possible flanking with the summon?
Also waiting for an answer to my question in the OOC thread.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 11, 2011)

I never found any mapmaking software that likes me, I'll do a rough map in a code box though. Its not difficult terrain but a DC 5 acrobatics check will be needed to take more than 5 foot steps due to the slanted nature of the floor, the skeletons are about 40 feet away, in a triangleish shape, with the leader in front, with the celestial eagle in front of that, having just done 5 damage to the lead skeleton but not killing it. map not to scale.

EDIT: map fail, but it gets the general idea across, the gap at the bottom is the stairs, which you guys are right next to.


```
l----------------------------------l
l                                                l
l                 S  S                         l
l                   S                           l
l                   E                           l
l                                                l
l                                                l
l                                                l
l               K   F                           l
l                 S T                          l
__________        ________________
```


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 12, 2011)

Katilla holds her position and waits for the skeletons to come to her.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

Is the map below better? You have just to use a font with a fixed size, like Courier New.


```
[FONT=Courier New]l----------------------------------l
l                                  l
l             S S                  l
l              S                   l
l              E                   l
l                                  l
l                                  l
l                                  l
l            K F                   l
l             ST                   l
__________        ________________[/FONT]
```


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

*Tusk* AC 15 (T12, FF13), HP 12/13, F +4,R+4,W+2, CMB +4, CMD 14

Tusk moves a bit forward and prepares for the skeleton attack...

[sblock=ooc]
Tusk

move: 20ft up on map
standard prepare to attack first enemy who enters his reach.

Earthbreaker - +4 - 2d6+4 - x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2011)

Fred moves 5 feet to the right to give unobstructed access to the skeleton, like tusk.









*OOC:*


what does the E in front of the 3 s's mean?


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Fred moves 5 feet to the right to give unobstructed access to the skeleton, like tusk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


I believe that's the celestial eagle Siquit summoned.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


yes, that's the eagle, and thank you for the font suggestion, WD


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


ah, thanks for the clarification[/ooc[]


----------

